# Backwater 3-22



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Took my wife today and we ended up with 3 bass 1 sheephead 10 bluegill and 7 shellcracker we culled a lot of fish and had agreat day on the water


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thats a great sack of fish.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

That IS a great sack of fish! How did you catch them and how are you going to cook them?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Very nice! Man I can't wait til this weekend hopefully it would be my turn.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> That IS a great sack of fish! How did you catch them and how are you going to cook them?


 Was fishing with wigglers in the saw grass I filet them bad boys and fry them up!:thumbup:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

NIce stringer of fish. Those are some fine bluegills.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

azevedo16 said:


> Was fishing with wigglers in the saw grass I filet them bad boys and fry them up!:thumbup:


To educate myself here you fished those wigglers down at the mouth of blackwater where the bay meets the river? I pass through there going from or to blackwater or yellow. you fish with bobbers on along the shoreline of the grass?


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice mess:thumbup:


----------

